# ISPConfig 3 / Wordpress und Aliasdomains



## DatzerF (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem und komme irgendwie nicht weiter:
Ich verwalte mit ISPConfig 3 die Homepage eines Vereins mit Wordpress. Ich habe die Domain "vereinsname.net" in einem neuen Web angelegt und Wordpress in einem Unterverzeichnis installiert. Die Web Domain ist mit Auto-Subdomain www. konfiguriert. An der Web Domain ist keine Umleitung eingerichtet.
Zusätzlich habe ich die Subdomain "www.vereinsname.net" angelegt und an dieser einen Redirect auf das Unterverzeichnis der Wordpress-Installation mit Redirect Typ "L" gesetzt.
Der Zugriff über "vereinsname.net" bzw. "www.vereinseinsame.net" funktioniert wurnderbar.

Nun möchte ich die weitere Domains "vereinsname.de" bzw. "vereinsanme.com" usw. die der Verein registriert hat ebenfalls auf die Worpress-Installation leiten.
Meine bisherigen Versuche mit Aliasdomains sind irgendwie gescheitert. Weder die Anlage einer Web Aliasdomain:
Domain: "verein.com"
Parent Website: "verein.net"
Redirect Type: "L"
Redirect Pfad: "/wordpressordner"
Auto-Subdomain "none"
noch diverse Variationen haben zu einem Erfolg geführt.
Ich befürchte, dass die Weiterleitung gar nicht geht, da im Handbuch zu ISPConfig 3 Kapitel 4.6.1.3 steht dass Aliasdomains bei Nutzung von CMS-Systemen nicht verwendet werden können.
Ist dem wirklich so bzw. welche Möglichkeit habe ich dann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

DatzerF


----------



## mare (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Wenn es nur um die Erreichbarkeit geht (es also nicht schlimm ist, das die Adresszeile umgeschrieben wird) geht das hier :

Domain: alias.net
Parent Website: vereinshauptdoma.in
Redirect Typ R,L
Redirect Pfad http://www.vereinshauptdoma.in
Auto-Subdomain www
Aktiv ja

--
aber selbst ein

Domain: alias.net
Parent Website: vereinshauptdoma.in
Redirect Typ : none
Redirect Pfad 
Auto-Subdomain www
Aktiv ja

sollte doch funktionieren.

----
Ich würde aber Variante 1 bevorzugen damit dich die Suchmaschinen nicht kicken wegen gleichem Content auf verschiedenen Seiten.


----------



## DatzerF (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo mare,

die von Dir vorgeschlagene Einstellung hab ich testweise auch schon versucht. Komischerweise hat eine einzige Konfiguration zwischenzeitlich gezogen. Aliasdomain auf Domain funktioniert, aber nur ohne Sobdomain.
Sobald ich im Browser ein www. vorneweg and die Aliasdomain setzte findet er die Zieldomain nicht mehr.



Zitat von mare:


> aber selbst ein
> 
> Domain: alias.net
> Parent Website: vereinshauptdoma.in
> ...


Ich versuchs mal mit Deinem Tip 1, da es mir momentan ziemlich egal ist ob die Adresszeile umgeschrieben wird.

Danke
DatzerF


----------



## mare (16. Mai 2011)

Bitte auch beachten, dass die Änderungen im ISPC nicht live sind.
Wenn du in der Config was änderst dauert es bis zu einer Minute bis der Apache das Update bekommen hat !
(System -> Jobwarteschlange)


----------



## beyerservice (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich sitze gerade vor dem gleichen oder einem ähnlichen Problem:

Auf domain1 läuft ein Wordpress, das per htaccess automatisch in einem unterverzeichnis landet:

```
#Umleitung für Wordpress
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !/unterverzeichnis/ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ /unterverzeichnis/$1 [L]
```
Davor kommt noch eine "Rewrite Ausnahme" für ein Forum

```
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/forum/
```
Das tut auch alles so wie es soll.
Eine 2. Domain hab ich noch angelegt, die Inhaltlich und funktional nichts mit domain1 zutun hat. Wenn ich nun aber eine Aliasdomain2 (über ISPConfig-Menü) anlege, funktioniert der vhost von domain1 nicht mehr und er zeigt mir nur noch auf domain 2.
Apache bemängelt bei einem restart auch eine doppelte Konfiguration.

Ist da möglicherweise etwas in ISP-Config nicht richtig? bzw. kommt bei Apache anders an?
Ich verwende ISPConfig 3.0.3.3.

p.s. ISPConfig behauptet auch ständig, dass ein Update für das System geben würde (libxml2), aber es sind keine Upates verfügbar. Kann ich irgendwo diese Überprüfung erneut starten?


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2011)

Du kannst keine CMS Systeme die selbst rewrite rules verwenden in einem Unterverzeichnis installieren, da ansonsten die rewrite rules des CMS mit dem Rewriting für das unterverzeichnis kollidieren. CMS Systeme müssen imme rins das "web" verzeichnis der webseite installiert werden.



> p.s. ISPConfig behauptet auch ständig, dass ein Update für das System geben würde (libxml2), aber es sind keine Upates verfügbar. Kann ich irgendwo diese Überprüfung erneut starten?


Das aktualisiert sich von aelleine nach ein paar Stunden, da ja die Debain Server nicht alle paar Minuten abgefragt werden können.


----------



## beyerservice (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo Till,

danke für deine Antwort. Es ist aber so, dass ich mit den rewriterules  eigentlich kein Problem hab. Die Funktionieren ja so wie gewollt.
Oder welches Rewriting für das Unterverzeichnis meinst du? die rewrite geschichte von Wordpress selber? auch das funktioniert in dem Verzeichnis so wie es soll. Das andere Web ist davon nicht betroffen.

Das Ding ist ja, dass verschiedene webs davon betroffen sind. Und das sollte doch nicht sein, schließlich sollte eine Rewrite Rule bei dem einen Web nicht auch das andere Web betreffen, oder? Sind doch verschiedene Directorys.

Und wie ich ja geschrieben habe, bringt ISPConfig da die Apache-Konfiguration durcheinander, wenn ich ne Alias-Domain einrichte. Wahrscheinlich werd ich das dann per Weiterleitung machen, so funktioniert es ja.


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2011)

Poste die exakten Fehlermeldungen aus dem apache log bzw. auf der Shell. Soweit ich weiß gibt es da keinerlei bugs in ISPConfig 3.0.3.3, wird also vermutlich eine Konfigurationssache sein.


----------



## beyerservice (21. Juni 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Das aktualisiert sich von aelleine nach ein paar Stunden, da ja die Debain Server nicht alle paar Minuten abgefragt werden können.


leider nicht.
Die Fehlermeldung muss ich grad wieder hinbasteln. wahrscheinlich tut es, wenn ich als IP * eintrage und nicht die IP, solange ich kein SSL brauch...

Edit:

```
[Tue Jun 21 21:40:34 2011] [warn] VirtualHost 188.x.x.x:80 overlaps with VirtualHost 188.x.x.x:80, the first has precedence, perhaps you need a NameVirtualHost directive
[Tue Jun 21 21:40:35 2011] [warn] VirtualHost 188.x.x.x:80 overlaps with VirtualHost 188.x.x.x:80, the first has precedence, perhaps you need a NameVirtualHost directive
```
Das kommt, wenn ich die 2. Domain mit der IP-Adresse konfiguriere.
Das Alias für die 2. Domain habe ich wie oben über eine R/L Weiterleitung eingerichtet. Alle Domains zeigen jetzt auf domain1...

Auch wenn ich keine Alias-Domain habe, erscheint bei domain1 die ISPconfig-Seite von Domain2...
Was macht das ISPConfig da? Den Job hab ich direkt auf dem Server gleich ausgeführt (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh ).

Edit 2: wenn ich die Domains ohne IP-Adresse eintrage (also mit dem *) dann funktionieren zumindest beide Domains mal. Die Alias/WEiterleitung muss ich noch testen. Auch ohne Fehler von Apache.


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2011)

Das ist keine Fehlermeldung sondern nur eine Mitteilung dass man diese IP Adresse noch einem vhost zuweisen kann. Sie bedeutet nicht dass irgend eteas nicht funktioniert oder falsch konfiguriert ist.



> Edit 2: wenn ich die Domains ohne IP-Adresse eintrage (also mit dem *) dann funktionieren zumindest beide Domains mal. Die Alias/WEiterleitung muss ich noch testen. Auch ohne Fehler von Apache.


man kann auch * und IP nicht mischen, denn sonst weiß apache nicht welchen vhost er nehmen soll. Also enteweder alle Seiten mit * oder alle mit IP aber nicht * und Ip gemischt.


----------



## beyerservice (22. Juni 2011)

wenn ihc aber mit den IPs eintrage, funktioniert es eben nicht!
Dann zeigen alle domains auf die 2. domain...

Natürlich könnte ich das jetzt in der apache-Configuraiton anpassen (wahrscheinlich), aber es sollte doch von ISPConfig richtig erstellt werden...


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2011)

ISPConfig erstellt das schon richtig. Wenn es auf zehntausenden anderer Server geht, dann sollte es bei Dir auch gehen. Habe übrigens gerade gestern einen Kundenserver mit einigen Wordpress sites installiert, läuft alles einwandfrei mit ausgewählten IP's.

Überprüfe also mal die DNS records der Domains, ob die auch wirklich alle auf die richtigen IP's verweisen und überprüfe nochmal, ob Du auch wirklich überall die richtigen IP's ausgewählt hast und nirgeds mehr * drin steht.


----------

